# Know Your Temps: Vinscool



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Welcome back, Vinny, to...





Now featuring adorableness in its purist form!

*Know Your Temps rules and information:*

One lucky user will be questioned for four days.
Users can ask as many many questions as they want.Just be sure to change 'em up a bit. Question templates some users use get stale very fast.
Feel free to ask questions on multiple topics, from favorate video game genre to favorate book. Remember not to go too far and ask discomforting questions.
Try to keep your questions in one post, but if you think of more later on you can post again.
If you only get a few or no replies you will be given an extra 2 days, for a total of 6.
If your session is getting lots of attention especially towards the end I might give you an extra day, maybe.
If you want your session moved forward, backward, removed, or re-entered, just ask me in a PM, and I may do it. If your name was never on the list just ask me at any time.
Some KYT threads will have polls asking for your opinions on previous sessions and if the rules should be tweaked more or if it went well. Please respond to these polls.
*This fun and engaging activity helps us get to know you better, in an exciting, chaotic way! Remember to be kind and have fun!*

Upcoming sessions (Post here to sign up) :


Spoiler: Upcoming Sessions



endoverend
finkmac
GoatGuy123
Henning B
mgrev
Logan97
matpower
Margen69
Newest Nick Team
NikolaMiljevic
Tomato Hentai
Piluvr
puss2puss
RustInPeace
Sicklyboy
TheGrayShow1467
zuriel
Jackus
Voxel Studios
Lucar
ihaveamac
Meteor7
DinohScene
GalladeGuy
Megalegacy98
MarcusD
BobDoleOwndU
MichiS97
osm70
Lucifer666
Aqib Ali
Plasma Shadow
Not Jack_Sparrow. He's banned. Lol
MajinCubyan
Lacius
Wellington2k
SignZ
Adamant Lugia
ElyosOfTheAbyss
The Real Jdbye
frogboy
Boogieboo6
SockNaste
BurningDesire
Apple Pie
wormdood
ac3ds
DarkRiolu264
Monado_III
Cammygirl192
smileyhead
Lan Hikari
XAIXER
MsMidnight
8BitWalugi
D34DL1N3R
Justinde75
Pikasack
@TheVinAnator​



This Session: My Senpai: [S]Adorable[/S] VinsCool


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Holy crap you were serious when you said "now" 

Well then, I'm ready XD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 7, 2016)

Where does your name come from?
Are you a furry? If yes, what's your fursona? 
Why did you stop using the Link avatar?
What made you decide to sign up to the Temp?
Where did you start your homebrew days?
Chicken or Turkey?
What's your favorite game?
Do you personally know anyone on the temp?

Seriously, I can go on for days.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

Do you love me?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mchief298 said:


> Where does your name come from?
> Are you a furry? If yes, what's your fursona?
> Why did you stop using the Link avatar?
> What made you decide to sign up to the Temp?
> ...


i can answer all of these


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Where does your name come from? *From my name: Vinny. This literally stands for "Vinny is Cool".*
> Are you a furry? If yes, what's your fursona? *I guess I could call myself as one, so yeah. I have none yet, but that's probably something to be sorted someday. I love Umbreon and Espeon a lot though.*
> Why did you stop using the Link avatar? *I stopped the day the cloning trend went to a personal level. I actually reused Link avatars after though. They just come and go.*
> What made you decide to sign up to the Temp? *The Nintendont project. Most of my earliest posts were only in this thread. I then began to be active on the entire site.*
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CIAwesome526 said:


> Do you love me?


Yes :3


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes :3


yay <3


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 7, 2016)

what are your thoughts on undertale?

and what do you think or are you apart of the a9lg master "race"?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> what are your thoughts on undertale? *It's a nice indie game, played over 20 hours on it, I really like the gameplay and the OST!*
> 
> and what do you think or are you apart of the a9lg master "race"? *The A9LH is THE holy grail of 3ds hacking. I am part of the "master race" and proud of it! *


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 7, 2016)

Whats your favorite shape? 
Camels or llamas?
A good long RPG or a nice fun platformer?
Broken leg or broken collarbone? 
Pizza or pasta?
Umreon or Espeon? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Whats your favorite shape? *I love circles!*
> Camels or llamas? *Llamas, because memes!*
> A good long RPG or a nice fun platformer? *A good long RPG for glory, and nice fun platformer for quik fun!*
> Broken leg or broken collarbone? *Broken leg sounds less problematic.*
> ...


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 7, 2016)

yiff or hentai?
yaoi or yuri?
how much often you watch lewd stuff?
favorite lewd artist?
e621 or rule34?


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 7, 2016)

What's your favorite pasta(not a cfw)?
What's your favorite sauce?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> yiff or hentai? *A bit of both *
> yaoi or yuri? *Why not bot *
> how much often you watch lewd stuff? *Too often, I need help*
> favorite lewd artist? *I dunno
> ...



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Hoo said:


> What's your favorite pasta(not a cfw)? *I love spaghetti and mcaroni!*
> What's your favorite sauce? *Homemade sauce obviousy! Add all the meat and vegetables, and you have a win!*


----------



## GreenStone99 (May 7, 2016)

thanks for replying I'm a big fan


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

When will wave 13 arrive?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> When will wave 13 arrive?


I thought the furries avatars were part of the "waves"


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> I thought the furries avatars were part of the "waves"


So what wave are we in? Probably "wave smexy".


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> So what wave are we in? Probably "wave smexy".


That sounds like a good name


----------



## matpower (May 7, 2016)

What's your favorite thing about Temp?
What do you hate the most on Temp?
What's your favorite CFW for 3DS/PSP?
How many hacked consoles do you own?
Will you Make GBATemp Great Again™?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

matpower said:


> What's your favorite thing about Temp? *The community! Chats are great in the whole site.*
> What do you hate the most on Temp? *Noobs asking for warez, or trolls annoying serious members.*
> What's your favorite CFW for 3DS/PSP? *On 3ds: Luma3DS. On PSP: 6.61ME*
> How many hacked consoles do you own? *Almost all my consoles are hacked! I don't have a exact number though.*
> Will you Make GBATemp Great Again™? *I hope so!*


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

Trap or Treat?  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
What drink tonight?
What do you think about the 5.5.x leak?
Do you like when you get Miku spammed?


----------



## Lucar (May 7, 2016)

Favorite Pasta?
Favorite Font?
Pappy or Sans?
Why are you so damn fluffy?
Why are you my brother?
Who am I?
Temmie?
How many macaroni salads have you had in the past month?
You own any oranges?
Canned Bread?
What 3DS *Hax have you used/tried?
How much wood could a smeachuck chuck if a smeachuck would actually release a new version of Hax sometime soon?
Who's that Pokemon?
Blue, Red, Green, or Yellow?
Favorite quote?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Trap or Treat?  ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) *Trap *
> What drink tonight? *Alchoolic cold drinks *
> What do you think about the 5.5.x leak? *Shame on the leaker, but this leads to further exploitation nonetheless.*
> Do you like when you get Miku spammed? *Absolutley! :3*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lucar said:


> Favorite Pasta? *Spaghetti and Macaroni!*
> Favorite Font? *My favoutite font is Thick Chocolate*
> Pappy or Sans? *Papyrus is kind and loveable.*
> Why are you so damn fluffy? *Because cyuteness x3*
> ...


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear. Do you?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> I like shorts! They're comfy and easy to wear. Do you?


Totally! I always wear shorts!

(Nice pokémon Gen 1 reference!)


----------



## WeedZ (May 7, 2016)

what do we not already know about vinny?

i got one; if you ever get rid of your couch, can i have it?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> what do we not already know about vinny? *Many secrets!*
> 
> i got one; if you ever get rid of your couch, can i have it? *Never!*


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 7, 2016)

Will you give me a small loan of $100,000,000?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Will you give me a small loan of $100,000,000?


Sure! For the small price of $100,000,000!


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 7, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Sure! For the small price of $100,000,000!


Sounds like an excellent arrangement!


----------



## daxtsu (May 7, 2016)

Is it time to stop, or is it time to DO IT. JUST. DO IT. ?


----------



## VinsCool (May 7, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> Sounds like an excellent arrangement!


Totally!


daxtsu said:


> Is it time to stop, or is it time to DO IT. JUST. DO IT. ?


A bit of both.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 7, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Is it time to stop, or is it time to DO IT. JUST. DO IT. ?


*I* can answer that one:


----------



## joyoshi (May 8, 2016)

How big is your backyard? 
Favourite plant?
Favourite vidya game character? 
What kind of phone do you have?
Favourite smell?
Ass or tits?
Minecraft or Terraria?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 8, 2016)

Callie or Marie?
Team Locke or Team Chief?
Would you eat ice cream that tastes like poop or poop that tastes like ice cream?


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

Sorry. I will answer the questiona tonight at home!

My phone sucks to reply huge lines


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 8, 2016)

What's your favorite console?
Favorite RPG?
Have you played The Witcher games?
What's Canada like?


----------



## DinohScene (May 8, 2016)

Why the half month long wait?

Heya~
How old/young are you?
Hows life?
Favorite game?
Favorite platform?
Favorite thing to do to kill time?
You drive a car?, if so then what one?
Person which you admire the most on GBATemp as wel as in RL?
Favorite song?
Favorite music genre?
Favorite video clip?
Favorite movie?
Favorite genre of movie?
Favorite drink?
Ever felt like you could enjoy the weather for hours and hours on end?
You like cats?
Why/what is the reason for your Temp username?


----------



## aracom (May 8, 2016)

Are you literally cool, or is that just in your name to trick people?


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 8, 2016)

aracom said:


> Are you literally cool, or is that just in your name to trick people?


He's cool AND smexy


----------



## Justinde75 (May 8, 2016)

Pepsi or Coke?
Favourite Videogame Genre?
Fav. Console/Handheld?
Fav. Food?
First Game you ever played?
How did you come to GBATemp?
What do you hate on the Temp?
Chocolate or Vanilla?
And the most important question
WHAT ARE THOSSEEE (2015 MEMES YESS)

If some of those questions were answered already just ignore them


----------



## Mistie (May 8, 2016)

Will you be my mommy?


----------



## SonicCloud (May 8, 2016)

First Pokemon Game?


----------



## Swiftloke (May 8, 2016)

Wanna play Smash 4 with me?


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 8, 2016)

_Damn_, you guys are throwing *lots* of questions at him!  I mean seriously...a *lot*.

How do you feel about tacos?


----------



## mgrev (May 8, 2016)

Your opinion on me?
Your real name is Vinny and not Vincent?


----------



## Dorimori (May 8, 2016)

Do you watch Vinesauce Vinny?
Pets?
Dogs or Cats?
Smash Main? (If you play it)


----------



## VinsCool (May 8, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> How big is your backyard? *Not very large.*
> Favourite plant? *Normal grass*
> Favourite vidya game character? *Toon Link*
> What kind of phone do you have? *Cheap android phone. HTC Desire 320*
> ...





Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Callie or Marie? *Callie*
> Team Locke or Team Chief? *Team Chief*
> Would you eat ice cream that tastes like poop or poop that tastes like ice cream? *None of them, Chocolate though.*





GuyInDogSuit said:


> What's your favorite console? *Nintendo Gamecube*
> Favorite RPG? *Final Fantasy VI*
> Have you played The Witcher games? *Not yet*
> What's Canada like? *Like USA, with more educated people*





DinohScene said:


> Why the half month long wait? *No idea.*
> 
> Heya~ *Hiya!*
> How old/young are you? *21 years young!*
> ...





aracom said:


> Are you literally cool, or is that just in your name to trick people? *Maybe I am, Am I?*





Justinde75 said:


> Pepsi or Coke? *Any, tastes like cola*
> Favourite Videogame Genre? *RPGs*
> Fav. Console/Handheld? *Console: Nintendo Gamecube. Handheld: Nintendo 3DS*
> Fav. Food? *Anything tasting great!*
> ...





Mistie said:


> Will you be my mommy? *I can!*





SonicCloud said:


> First Pokemon Game? *Pokémon Blue!*





Swiftloke said:


> Wanna play Smash 4 with me? *Anytime!*





Logan Pockrus said:


> How do you feel about tacos? *They're good.*





mgrev said:


> Your opinion on me? *Kaden is love and life, and you seem cooler than a Nine-Tails!*
> Your real name is Vinny and not Vincent? *Vinny is my real name.*





Snowdori said:


> Do you watch Vinesauce Vinny? *Yes!*
> Pets? *Cat! Ophélie is her name*
> Dogs or Cats? *Cute, is the only thing that matters.*
> Smash Main? (If you play it) *Yoshi! Fite me!*


----------



## Ridge (May 10, 2016)

Oh oh I have some questions! Um!
What is your favorite 3DS game? Try not to pick just because it enables homebrew 
Further asking about Vinesauce, do you have a favorite Vinny moment?
What's your favorite game from 2015?
Do you like racing games? 
Favorite emoji if any?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Ridge said:


> Oh oh I have some questions! Um!
> What is your favorite 3DS game? Try not to pick just because it enables homebrew  *I really like Fire Emblem fates currently.*
> Further asking about Vinesauce, do you have a favorite Vinny moment? *No. This guy is funny most of the times.*
> What's your favorite game from 2015? *From 2015? I guess... I dunno*
> ...


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 10, 2016)

:3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

2 more days?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> :3
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 2 more days?


Yay


----------



## raystriker (May 10, 2016)

What do you think about me?
What do you desire?
Do you think you'll die before Ash conquers the pokemon league?
What is the emblem in my dp?
Do you samba?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

raystriker said:


> What do you think about me? *You seem nice!*
> What do you desire? *Peace and getting rid of hate in this world.*
> Do you think you'll die before Ash conquers the pokemon league? *Eh, I conquered it before him already.*
> What is the emblem in my dp? *Could you explain?*
> Do you samba? *Nope.*


----------



## raystriker (May 10, 2016)

The emblem? Its just an old beyblade thing 

More questions?
How is it that you joined gbatemp later than I, yet you have more relevant posts?
How's the weather at St-Lin?
Marvel/DC?
Which comic book hero can you identify yourself with?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

raystriker said:


> The emblem? Its just an old beyblade thing  *Oh, ok.*
> 
> More questions? *Sure!*
> How is it that you joined gbatemp later than I, yet you have more relevant posts? *I spend too much time here, posting and being very active.*
> ...


----------



## osaka35 (May 10, 2016)

Who are you? and what do you want?
Is piracy better/worse/equal for publishers than 2nd hand purchases?
100 chicken sized zombies or 10 zombie sized chickens?
Do you want to live forever?
How do you feel about human enhancements (enhancing humans through tech)?


----------



## raystriker (May 10, 2016)

Do you think Nintendo will ever recover from its console slump?
What breed is your cat?
Is she the lazy kind? Feisty kind? the Curious kind? All? (i've never had the pleasure of breeding a cat so)
What do you think of these 'hoverboards' 
Do you think the best way to do something is to do it yourself?
What do you see yourself doing ten years from now?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> Who are you? and what do you want? *I am your worst nightmare! I want to sell you dreams!*
> Is piracy better/worse/equal for publishers than 2nd hand purchases? *Second hand purchasses >>>>>>> Piracy, because physical collections are great.*
> 100 chicken sized zombies or 10 zombie sized chickens? *Considering how dumb chicken are, the second option seems safer.*
> Do you want to live forever? *No.*
> How do you feel about human enhancements (enhancing humans through tech)? *Those are good I guess.*



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raystriker said:


> Do you think Nintendo will ever recover from its console slump? *I believe so.*
> What breed is your cat? *Bastard, the most healthier breed!*
> Is she the lazy kind? Feisty kind? the Curious kind? All? (i've never had the pleasure of breeding a cat so) *Lazy and purry kind :3*
> What do you think of these 'hoverboards' *Those are lies.*
> ...


----------



## Erikku (May 10, 2016)

Are we married yet?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

Erikku said:


> Are we married yet?


Yes we are <3


----------



## the_randomizer (May 10, 2016)

Grown up foxes or fox kits?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Grown up foxes or fox kits?


Both are amazingly cute! I want to hug them so badly ;w;


----------



## Kingy (May 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Yes we are <3


What is your best meme?


----------



## raystriker (May 10, 2016)

Do you play any sports?
Have you ever stumbled across life-death situations/experiences?
Do you like intellectually challenging tasks?
What are you studying in college?
Do you know any Punjabi? 
What do you think of Indians in Canada?
Do you think VR will ever beat jumping off a waterfall?
Do you like making fun of people (in a positive manner)?
What are your favorite tv shows


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

TheKingy34 said:


> What is your best meme? *The avatar cloning trend!*





raystriker said:


> Do you play any sports? *I used to play baseball, and hockey, But I'm not very good.*
> Have you ever stumbled across life-death situations/experiences? *Yes, I call them "Panic attacks". Those did not happen for a while though.*
> Do you like intellectually challenging tasks? *Yes, I love challenges.*
> What are you studying in college? *I left school at 17 years old, but if I were to get back to study, I would take programming classes.*
> ...


----------



## raystriker (May 10, 2016)

What would be the one lesson you'd like everyone in the world to learn from?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

raystriker said:


> What would be the one lesson you'd like everyone in the world to learn from?


Respect and tolerance towards everyone would be a good start.

I really wish hate gets killed for good


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2016)

do you like tim and eric?
Mortal Kombat or Street Figher?
favorite character from above?


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (May 10, 2016)

Favorite Nintendo handheld of all time so far?
Is the answer 42?
Do you think that people should not be restricted by law because of sexual and/or gender orientation?
Why do you change avas so much?
Android or iOS?
Do you remember when the Internet wasn't full of crap (geez I feel old)?
Favorite Pokemon generation?
MOAR BLUSH?


----------



## Kingy (May 10, 2016)

What do you think will happen when Nintendo stops supporting the 3ds and the hackers will 'lead it'?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

VashTS said:


> do you like tim and eric? *Who?*
> Mortal Kombat or Street Figher? *Both!*
> favorite character from above? *Ryu*





Arecaidian Fox said:


> Favorite Nintendo handheld of all time so far? *I would say the Nintendo 3DS*
> Is the answer 42? *Always!*
> Do you think that people should not be restricted by law because of sexual and/or gender orientation? *Religious reasons are to blame mostly. People should NOT be restricted. They deserve to live their life and be happy whatever they are.*
> Why do you change avas so much? *Because I'm undecided sometimes when it comes to avatars.*
> ...





TheKingy34 said:


> What do you think will happen when Nintendo stops supporting the 3ds and the hackers will 'lead it'? *Definitely, they will stop supporting it someday. Just like the Nintendo Wii.*


----------



## VashTS (May 10, 2016)

PS4 controller or Xbox One controller?
Best controller EVAR?
Gamecube or PS2?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

VashTS said:


> PS4 controller or Xbox One controller? *XBOX ONE controller*
> Best controller EVAR? *Gamecube controller*
> Gamecube or PS2? *Gamcube*


----------



## joyoshi (May 10, 2016)

Weeaboos or Undertale fanbase? 
9gag or 4chan?
What does your bedroom look like? 
Snapchat or Instagram?
Pokemon X or Pokemon Y?
Do you like trains?
What is the meaning of life?


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

joyoshi said:


> Weeaboos or Undertale fanbase? *weeaboo*
> 9gag or 4chan? *9Gag is less cancerous*
> What does your bedroom look like? *Normal*
> Snapchat or Instagram? *None*
> ...


----------



## Deleted-379826 (May 10, 2016)

Die or have an extremely bad time 
Reggie or Bill
VR or my love for you lmao


----------



## VinsCool (May 10, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Die or have an extremely bad time  *Bad time all the way*
> Reggie or Bill *Reggie*
> VR or my love for you lmao *VR*


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

The session is still ongoing guys! Ask me questions


----------



## Dorimori (May 12, 2016)

ORAS or XY?
PS4 or Xbone?
>Can you hear the kitten dying?
Fav food?
Indie or AAA?
When will you add me back so I can destroy your Joshi?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Snowdori said:


> ORAS or XY? *XY, ORAS is just a remake.*
> PS4 or Xbone? *WiiU?*
> >Can you hear the kitten dying? *Yeah*
> Fav food? *Pizza. I love junk food.*
> ...


----------



## EarlAB (May 12, 2016)

Do you like me?
Do you hate me?
Do you need some of that dank?
Do you like Tentacle Hentai?
:3


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Do you like me? *Fuck no*
> Do you hate me? *Of course*
> Do you need some of that dank? *Dat maymay*
> Do you like Tentacle Hentai? *Who doesn't like?*
> :3 *no*


----------



## EarlAB (May 12, 2016)

If I be nicer, will you like me? :3


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> If I be nicer, will you like me? :3


We'll see in a couple of years.


----------



## Sono (May 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> *I left school at 17 years old, but if I were to get back to study, I would take programming classes.*



Then Y U NOT ASK MEEEEE? I would be happy to teach you programming! 
Don't waste your time in school, just to hear crap! I'll teach you programming just in a few days 

Also, how much do you like Black MIDIs on a scale of -3 to 56?
Favorite Black MIDI(s) so far?
Wanna share the list with me? :3

Is you cat a cat, or is it a cate (y'know, like dog or doge)?
Does your cat(e) come to you, if you call him/her?
Have you trained your cat(e) (not in a serious way, like "come here" or "sit and wait")?


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

Do you like doughnuts melted with innocent human souls and dipped in a virgin's blood?


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

isn't this session like done now?


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

mgrev said:


> isn't this session like done now?


And what's the problem with that? The thread didn't get deleted. We do what we want with it!
And isn't @VinsCool the Lord and Saviour of GBAtemp anyway?


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> And what's the problem with that? The thread didn't get deleted. We do what we want with it!
> And isn't @VinsCool the Lord and Saviour of GBAtemp anyway?


ye tru. But imo this is going slow


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> Then Y U NOT ASK MEEEEE? I would be happy to teach you programming!
> Don't waste your time in school, just to hear crap! I'll teach you programming just in a few days
> 
> Also, how much do you like Black MIDIs on a scale of -3 to 56?
> ...


Teach me master! 

And black midis? The piano only songs?


smileyhead said:


> Do you like doughnuts melted with innocent human souls and dipped in a virgin's blood?


Yes


mgrev said:


> isn't this session like done now?


I dunno


----------



## mgrev (May 12, 2016)

your fav vocaloid is?


----------



## Konno Ryo (May 12, 2016)

Favorite anime ?
Manga?
To hack, or not to hack?
Favorite temper?
Favorite Final fantasy ?
Favorite way to die (in video games)?
Weirdest dream.
Favorite music?
Favorite "know your temps" question?
Most hated thing?
Is it me?
Do you cook?
What you want to ask me?
Will you kill me?
Favorite games?
Favorite food ?
Do you like that forum called gbatemp?
Retro gaming?
Nintendo, Playstation, or Xbox?
Are you insane, if you are, are you utterly so ?
Are you clueless?
You like my avatar?
How many fingers ?
You know what?
Nyan?
This or that?
Homebrew?
A brew?
Can you fly?
Are you cool or a fool?
Do you shovel your yard/driveway?
What are you?
What am I?
Weirdest temper (other than yourself)?
What you smoken?
SE XBone R?
Need a butler?
Need a need?
Vinhax?


----------



## Konno Ryo (May 12, 2016)

@VinsCool will you help animate [WIP] Reunion - A Furry VN Game! (please do)?


----------



## smileyhead (May 12, 2016)

Konno Ryo said:


> @VinsCool will you help animate [WIP] Reunion - A Furry VN Game! (please do)?


Oh, boy.


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

Too many questions to handle with my phone! I'll anwser later today, I promise!


----------



## CIAwesome526 (May 12, 2016)

@VinsCool ill let you finish up your questions and then since this is the last day, and i have to go, could you just report it to have it closed?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> @VinsCool ill let you finish up your questions and then since this is the last day, and i have to go, could you just report it to have it closed?


Yes.



mgrev said:


> your fav vocaloid is?


I guess it's Miku. Daxtsu converted me.


Konno Ryo said:


> Favorite anime ? *I dunno*
> Manga? *Read above*
> To hack, or not to hack? *To Hack!*
> Favorite temper? *ihaveamac*
> ...





Konno Ryo said:


> @VinsCool will you help animate [WIP] Reunion - A Furry VN Game! (please do)?


I wish


----------



## MajinCubyan (May 12, 2016)

Whats your all time favorite RPG?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2016)

MajinCubyan said:


> Whats your all time favorite RPG?


Chrono Trigger <3


----------



## EarlAB (May 13, 2016)

Favorite activity?


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

EarlAB said:


> Favorite activity?


Being drunk


----------



## EarlAB (May 13, 2016)

NICE.


----------



## RedDragonEmperor (May 13, 2016)

Have you ever masturbated on any entry of the Boku no Pico series?


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

RedDragonEmperor said:


> Have you ever masturbated on any entry of the Boku no Pico series?


Not yet.


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Not yet.


Yet. 

What do you think of bananas?


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Yet.
> 
> What do you think of bananas?


They're delicious


----------



## EarlAB (May 13, 2016)

Do you shove random pointy objects up your ass sometimes?


----------



## Piluvr (May 13, 2016)

can we end this?


----------



## smileyhead (May 13, 2016)

Piluvr said:


> can we end this?


*NEVER!*
Seriously, this is VinsCool we're taking about.


----------



## Piluvr (May 13, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> *NEVER!*
> Seriously, this is VinsCool we're taking about.


I know, I know. Its just gettting boring.


----------



## CeeDee (May 13, 2016)

How cool are you?  I mean, your name is Vins*COOL*...

Am I cool at all? 



Piluvr said:


> I know, I know. Its just gettting boring.


You're boring!


----------



## Lucar (May 13, 2016)

@CIAwesome526 Just a heads up that this is day 6. This should be closed soon.


----------

